# Kế hoạch số 151/KH-BCA-C07 Tỉnh Hậu Giang



## giaxd (26 Tháng năm 2022)

*ỦY BAN NHÂN DÂN
 TỈNH HẬU GIANG*
Số: /UBND-NC
V/v phối hợp thực hiện cao điểm về tuyên truyền, kiểm tra an toàn về PCCC đối với khu dân cư, hộ gia đình, nhà để ở kết hợp sản xuất, kinh doanh.*CỘNG HÒA XÃ HỘI CHỦ NGHĨA VIỆT NAM
 Độc lập *- *Tự do *- *Hạnh phúc*
_Hậu Giang, ngày tháng năm 2021_
Kính gửi:
- UBMTTQ Việt Nam và các tổ chức đoàn thể CT-XH tỉnh;
- Giám đốc Sở; Thủ trưởng cơ quan, ban ngành tỉnh;
- Chủ tịch UBND huyện, thị xã, thành phố.

Căn cứ Kế hoạch số 151/KH-BCA-C07 ngày 12/4/2021 của Bộ Công an
về việc thực hiện đợt cao điểm về tuyên truyền, kiểm tra an toàn về PCCC đối
với khu dân cư, hộ gia đình, nhà để ở kết hợp sản xuất, kinh doanh, Chủ tịch
UBND tỉnh đề nghị UBMTTQ Việt Nam và các tổ chức đoàn thể CT-XH tỉnh và
yêu cầu Giám đốc Sở; Thủ trưởng cơ quan, ban ngành tỉnh, Chủ tịch UBND huyện,
thị xã, thành phố thực hiện các nội dung sau:

1. Tăng cường công tác tuyên truyền, phổ biến sâu rộng kiến thức pháp
luật về PCCC đến hộ gia đình và người dân sinh sống, làm việc tại các khu dân
cư bằng nhiều hình thức như: Lồng ghép trong sinh hoạt của chi bộ, tổ dân phố,
đoàn thể, tổ chức chính trị - xã hội; kết hợp treo băng rôn, phát tờ rơi và tuyên
truyền trên các phương tiện thông tin đại chúng, mạng xã hội… nhằm nâng cao
nhận thức, ý thức trong việc quản lý, sử dụng điện, nguồn lửa, nguồn nhiệt, chất
dễ cháy, nổ, thiết bị có khả năng sinh lửa, sinh nhiệt; kỹ năng thoát nạn, sử dụng
phương tiện chữa cháy nhà ở và kinh doanh
để kịp thời xử lý các tình huống cháy, nổ khi mới phát sinh.

2. Đài Phát thanh và Truyền hình Hậu Giang, Báo Hậu Giang xây dựng và
nâng cao chất lượng các chuyên mục về an toàn PCCC, các chủ đề, phóng sự,
tiểu phẩm, clip hướng dẫn kỹ năng PCCC, thoát nạn; giới thiệu gương người tốt,
việc tốt về PCCC,… tăng thời lượng, nội dung, phát sóng chương trình vào
khung giờ vàng, giờ cao điểm để người dân có thể theo dõi và thực hiện.

3. Công an tỉnh chỉ đạo lực lượng Cảnh sát PCCC và CNCH, Cảnh sát
khu vực phụ trách địa bàn phối hợp ngành điện lực, các tổ chức đoàn thể chính
trị - xã hội tại khu dân cư, lực lượng dân phòng “đi từng ngõ, gõ từng nhà, rà
từng đối tượng” để kiểm tra an toàn PCCC và CNCN tại gia đình, nhất là hộ gia
đình có kết hợp sản xuất, kinh doanh; đồng thời, yêu cầu các hộ gia đình ký cam
kết để tổ chức khắc phục các tồn tại, vi phạm quy định về PCCC và CNCH sau
kiểm tra_. _Đồng thời, thành lập các đoàn liên ngành (gồm: Cảnh sát PCCC và
CNCH, Cảnh sát khu vực, đại diện UBND cấp xã, đơn vị quản lý trật tự xây
dựng đô thị, điện lực) tổ chức kiểm tra định kỳ, đột xuất về điều kiện đảm bảo
an toàn PCCC tại các hộ gia đình, nhà ở kết hợp sản xuất, kinh doanh.
4. Chủ tịch UBND huyện, thị xã, thành phố chỉ đạo Ủy ban nhân dân xã,
phường, thị trấn phối hợp với các đơn vị có liên quan khắc phục những sơ hở
thiếu sót về PCCC tại khu dân cư và các hộ gia đình. Chỉ đạo các lực lượng chức
năng tổ chức tuần tra canh gác vào ban đêm để phát hiện và xử lý kịp thời các
trường hợp cháy, nổ, không để xảy ra cháy lớn, bị động. Tiếp tục xây dựng các
điển hình tiên tiến, mô hình tiêu biểu, cách làm hiệu quả và triển khai áp dụng,
nhân rộng tại địa phương, tiến tới xây dựng các khu dân cư an toàn về PCCC
Củng cố lực lượng dân phòng, bố trí lực lượng thường trực chữa cháy và có thể
huy động được ngay khi cần thiết. Xây dựng mới hoặc bổ sung phương án chữa
cháy khu dân cư; phương án chữa cháy cần được tổ chức nghiên cứu, thực tập
với các tình huống sát thực tế nhằm chủ động đối phó với các vụ cháy xảy ra
trên địa bàn (trong phương án cần tính đến khả năng phải phá dỡ những hạng
mục, công trình, nhà cửa để ngăn chặn cháy lan).
Đầu tư trang bị phương tiện chữa cháy cần thiết cho Đội, tổ dân phòng
như: Máy bơm chữa cháy, lăng, vòi, bình chữa cháy xách tay, câu liêm, thang,
xô, thùng xách nước..., đặc biệt là tại khu dân cư tập trung nhiều nhà dễ cháy;
vận động các gia đình tự mua sắm, trang bị phương tiện, dụng cụ chữa cháy phù
hợp với hộ gia đình.
5. Công ty điện lực Hậu Giang phối hợp các cơ quan, đơn vị tuyên truyền và
hướng dẫn về an toàn, sử dụng điện đối với khu dân cư, hộ gia đình, nhà để ở kết
hợp sản xuất, kinh doanh. Kịp thời khắc phục ngay những sơ hở thiếu sót trong
cung ứng, truyền tải điện tại khu vực dân cư và đến các hộ tiêu thụ điện, đề phòng
chập, cháy từ đường dây lan vào nhà ở. Tổ chức kiểm tra, bảo dưỡng hệ thống,
đường dây và mạng lưới điện trên địa bàn tỉnh, nhất là tại những khu vực đông dân
cư và các hộ gia đình; kịp thời xử lý, khắc phục những hành vi mất an toàn về điện,
coi đây là nhiệm vụ trọng tâm hàng đầu trong quá trình cung cấp điện đến người
dân. Đảm bảo công tác trực xử lý thông tin, sự cố khi có cháy, nổ xảy ra; cử cán bộ,
kỹ thuật viên kịp thời khắc phục hệ thống điện khi có sự cố xảy ra.
6. Giao Giám đốc Công an tỉnh có trách nhiệm theo dõi, kiểm tra, đôn đốc
và hướng dẫn các cơ quan, đơn vị trong việc triển khai thực hiện nội dung Công
văn này, đề nghị các cơ quan, đơn vị báo cáo kết quả thực hiện về Công an tỉnh
để tổng hợp, báo cáo về Bộ Công an theo quy định. Trong quá trình triển khai,
thực hiện có khó khăn vướng mắc, các cơ quan, đơn vị kịp thời phản ánh về
Công an tỉnh để được hướng dẫn thực hiện./.

*Nơi nhận:*
- Như trên;
- Bộ Công an;
- TT: TU, HĐND, UBND tỉnh;
- Công ty điện lực HG;
- Báo HG, Đài PTTH Hâu Giang;
- Lưu: VT, NC.KP*CHỦ TỊCH
 Đồng Văn Thanh*
Một số video clip về hệ thống báo cháy cho nhà ở gia đình - báo cháy không dây kết nối điện thoại :


----------

